

Ask HN: What type of creative are you? - ggurgone

"Create More, Better, Different" by Jason Theodor examines the Eight Creative Types in more detail, and helps you build your own effective Creative Toolkit.<p>Talk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVgvBKDBNoM<p>The Creative Type Test: http://createmorebetterdifferent.com/test
======
LarryMade2
Heh, I had seven falses on part 1... which isn't on the rating of the
questionnaire, being the active type I took the 8-10.

Finished. and my result is.... what... I was supposed to hand-record the
values at the end of each section? What's the point of the computer taking the
info then?! _sigh_ Who ever made this questionnaire is the lazy creative type.
:-) At least there's a back button...

AAcCDD - Curious Outsider, I like that - that fits.

------
ceeK
aaccDD: CRAZY Also known as the Wildcard, the Crazy is the most expressive
(and strange!) of all Creative Types. Original ideas are as natural as
breathing oxygen, but the challenge for the Crazy is to focus and to channel
their ideas to the task at hand, to make them relevant to others. They may
also need help getting past distractions and just getting things done. A Crazy
benefits from tools in the Action and Connection Toolkits to continue to
evolve creatively.

~~~
ggurgone
aacCDD here. IMO Action and Connection are somehow related, procastination and
lazyness reflects to how do you connect things.

I wonder if it is even possible to improve the first since it is part of our
own personality.

------
rachelbythebay
Fencepost error: 0-3, 4-6, 8-10? Which one gets the 7?

~~~
ggurgone
Aha Alpha fail. I don't know honestly.

